# Wild Hair ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been dwelling on the thought that we oughta have a '2cool woodworkers' polo shirt.. First thoughts...use SlipKnot's avatar (little old man working at the lathe) on the front pocket (if we can get SK's permission, of course.Man, I just LOVE that avatar.lol) and on the back a larger print of possibly a natural edge bowl (GB?), a few pens (SURPRISE !! lol)..mebbe an antler/cartridge...a 'cocobolo'..and/or a couple more just pretty pens....also sling in a couple of duck calls...and we can't forget a few fishing lures.. With Mont's permission..might just chunk in a '2cool sheepie' as well.

Artwork would require someone with considerable skills (Bill?..Grayfish ?) and think there are members on 2cool who do printed shirts....I realize this is just another case of the 'old phart' jumping off the end of the pier again..but I REALLLY like the idea. If it is 'do-able'..I bet I could figger a way to lessen the $$ pain with my 'promotion' expenses at one of my other enterprises...and could make them available for 15 or 20 bucks..

Whatcha think ????..... (Lord , this old man has wayyy too much time on his hands and is lookin' for something else to wade blindly into.) 


????????????????


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem with my permission. Actually, I found it elsewhere, so it isn't really mine. The shirt idea isn't a bad idea. I definately am not skilled at artwork so would sure take someone else to do that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2cool
woodworkers


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I'm sure we can come up with something


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I kinda figgered that, Slip...and I got NO qualms about stealing from YOU.:spineyes: 

NOW..you're a thinkin', Bill..After a nap my first idea for all the stuff on the back is not sounding quite as good ...LOL

Mebbe yours on the back and SKs on the pocket???

Kinda like the inference that we are not 'normal'....the 'vortex', don'tcha know??


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I wood buy two just for the hell of it ,,,,if you got a 3X

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

just something I did real quick, we will get it done

I will try and work on it more, time is a factor with me these days. Besides, it gives Grayfish a chance to jump in LOL Just throw a bunch of ideas out and see what everyone likes ect.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm good for a couple !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TXPalerider does shirts but I don't know if he would/could do small orders.

I'm down for a couple!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a winner to me I'm down for a couple.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> TXPalerider does shirts but I don't know if he would/could do small orders.
> 
> I'm down for a couple!


------------

Yep...I already got TxP/Brad in the back of my mind..He did a great job on some kids fishing shirts for Randall and me a year or so ago.. If it's too small an order for him I bet I can find somebody who will do it.. Figure prolly 3 or 4 dozen is about all we'll need...


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Shirts*

Sign me up for a couple 3x.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me! Will Trod report me if I get it dirty?? 8*)
gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im in for 2, Large


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I aint a turner, but can butcher a board with the best of them...*

How about suing the avatar of the old man on the lathe and at the point the tool is touching a wood chip vortex spinning out and in the vortex maybe a skewer chesiel, or a duck call, bottle stopper in the vortex. It would be cool looking. Put me down for 2-3x shirts...Victor


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I could use a couple quad-extra-fats!

Jeff


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in for a mdeium.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Put me down for an XL.

Ooh, and there will have to be another shi-dig so we can pick them up. A shin-dig while I am in town.


----------

